# eye doctor



## dragoncita (Apr 17, 2012)

i'm looking for a good eye doctor in guadalajara, preferrably someone who specializes in corneas and/or contact lenses. he/she doesn't have to speak english. thanks!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The best (I don't remember his name) has a clinic at Puerta de Hierro Hospital in Zapopan. He did my sister's cornea transplants.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

johnmex said:


> The best (I don't remember his name) has a clinic at Puerta de Hierro Hospital in Zapopan. He did my sister's cornea transplants.


Here is the link...in English.
http://www.cmpdh.com/item-clinica-oftalmologia-eng


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll have surgery this afternoon with Dr. Guillermo Avalos U. and his retinologist, Dr. Roig.
Dr. Guillermo Avalos U.
Instituto Avalos. 4th floor, Torre Ghenza (new location, for those who used the Terranova office)
Ruben Dario 1208, Providencia, esquina Floresta.
Guadalajara
333-641-0972 or 0981


----------



## dragoncita (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you all!


----------

